# NDISwrapper - where to put WLAN settings?

## yendy

How to configure wireless USB device when its (windows) drivers are loaded with ndiswrapper? In all tutorials on the web or in the man page it is only explained how to install ndiswrapper itself and how to install MS windows drivers with its help, and even how to load that stuff together. 

But HOW TO configure the WLAN stick, where to put the settings of such indispensable crucial values as dot11WEPDefaultKey, WLAN_SSID etc.?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Like any other card...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## yendy

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Like any other card...
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

 But which wireless configuration tool: wireless-tools or wpa_supplicant, will work with NDISwrapper better (or at all)? In the tutorial linked above one can read the following reservations: 

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant is the best choice, but it does not support all drivers....
> 
> wireless-tools supports nearly all cards and drivers, but it cannot connect to WPA only Access Points. 

 So, since NDISwrapper is very specific tool the more one could sense forthcomming troubles...

----------

## Kobboi

Correct me if I'm wrong but ndiswrapper is not a "tool", it's a driver. Likewise, wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant don't "support cards", they just work on drivers that support certain technologies.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

I was using ndiswrapper with wireless-tools and use it with wpa_supplicant. Both work[ed]. If you need only WEP and only one acces point I'd wireless-tools should be easier to use.

----------

